# Anyone on here have a cavapoo?



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

I would really love to know what your cavapoo's characters are like? I know all cross breeds can vary in how they come out depending on whether they take after one parent more than the other.........but just in general. I have a labradoodle and a cavapoo has come up needing a home...................so am wondering if they would make good companions. 

Are they generally good with children? I know cavs are known for it. I am thinking maybe great gentle nature, but a bit more lively than the cav, with the poodle input so more energetic when out on walks?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

witcheswalk said:


> I would really love to know what your cavapoo's characters are like? I know all cross breeds can vary in how they come out depending on whether they take after one parent more than the other.........but just in general. I have a labradoodle and a cavapoo has come up needing a home...................so am wondering if they would make good companions.
> 
> Are they generally good with children? I know cavs are known for it. I am thinking maybe great gentle nature, but a bit more lively than the cav, with the poodle input so more energetic when out on walks?


I think cockapoo lover owns a cavapoo, or a cavachon, one or the other; either way, she'll be able to advise about health tests etc, so maybe pm her to find out a bit more. 

Edited to add, that sounds a bit blunt, apols, but if you're taking on a rescue, perhasp asking about health issues of either breed may help with insurance if you plan on getting a policy in place for the new addition.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

What SL said 

Cockerpoolover has both a cockerpoo and a cavapoo


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you. This one is a rehome just under a year old.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

witcheswalk said:


> Thank you. This one is a rehome just under a year old.


Well good luck, fingers crossed they've found the right home with you


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

No decisions made yet, plus she is a long way from me........want to do some research. There are other dogs closer to us that need homes, one in particular in Cardiff RSPCA centre but want to make as informed a decision as I can.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

witcheswalk said:


> No decisions made yet, plus she is a long way from me........want to do some research. There are other dogs closer to us that need homes, one in particular in Cardiff RSPCA centre but want to make as informed a decision as I can.


It's a hard decision, if you have the time and space, I know I've just gone for the most needy, never mind what they were, to save them from being pts, it's a chuffin difficult world rescuing dogs!!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Dexter in my pic is a 10 month old Cavapoo - in fact to be precise he is a cavapoopoo cos his mum was a cavapoo and his dad a poodle. However, to me he is just my little crossbreed.
He is totally adorable. The youngest of my 4 dogs, he fits in brilliantly. When we first got him at 8 weeks, the snow was really deep and he couldn't go in the garden for the first 2 weeks, so he was trained to use paper in the downstairs bathroom. I was really worried about how to break that habit and train him to go in the garden once the snow thawed. He picked it up straight away. Was totally housetrained within a couple of weeks, never cocks his leg indoors. Can be a bit noisy, but we are working on it and he is much better every day. 
He is confident, easy to train, sociable to all dogs and gets very upset if people walk past and don't make a fuss of him (cos just about everyone does!)
His coat gets curly when wet, but is otherwise white with a few creamy patches (when he is clean!!!) and very, very soft. He looks like a little lamb.
Love him to bits and would not swap him for the world!
Just discovered fox poo this week, but his "leave" command is pretty good so hopefully that won't prove to be a problem.
Took literally 10 minutes to teach him to crawl (ie down position, then crawl along the floor to get the treat!!)
He walks well on the lead, will pass a treat off lead and not touch it, sits, lies, gives paw, excellent recall - he is just a great all round pup.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooops, picture this time hopefully!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I got your PM hun and have replied 

I know of 4 from forums but have never met ( Inc Dexter) and all quite similar in personality.

My Milly is a sweet natured girl who has a lot of Cavalier traits but then add the poodle element and you get some zest and spice and a dose of naughtiness 

She has good energy levels and loves to bomb around the field but doesn't have as much stamina as Monty.

They do love to be around people and are lap dogs- so be prepared for that.

Florrie my forums friend dog I recently posted about will find link.

She does agility and has recently qualified to become a PAT dog.

I will also post link of my two playing for you to see too.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

This is Florrie and Ozzie.

Florrie is a Cavapoo and Ozzie a Goldendoodle.

Florrie is a forum friends dog and I love her to bits and will hopefully get to meet her and her owner one day.:001_wub:

They won Irish brace at a local dog show. Florrie also does agility and has recently qualified to be a PAT dog.
She is a little sweetheart isn't she?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is my first ever video!! of Monty ( cockapoo) and Milly (Cavapoo) at the end of their ball game and when they used to play with just the one ball.

Sorry it's a bit boring 

YouTube - ‪VID00005.MP4‬‏


----------



## Nev (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes I have one, he's 13 weeks old and has a brilliant nature, friendly with anyone and everyone including dogs he even has his own Facebook page.

When we went to see him we had no idea that we would come back with him but the wife just fell in love with him straight away so we ended up taking him home with us.

We had no problem with travelling, he was calm and just went to sleep. When we got home we had his cage for nightime in the Conservatory and didn't hear a peep out of him all night. During the daytime when he's tired he goes in his cage we have in the livingroom.

He came with a supply of Bakers Puppy food that I wouldn't serve up to any dog let alone a puppy so he was quickly weened onto Symply Chicken and rice kibble. Since then no tummy upsets or foul gasses and his coat shines.

He's socialising well at puppy classes and loves children he even licked the TV when he saw children on Grenada reports.

Here he is at 12 weeks


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Nev said:


> Yes I have one,
> 
> Here he is at 12 weeks


Looks exactly like one I walk, she's just over 1 year old now and has just found her voice and rabbits!!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I want one now


----------



## Leiclad (Jan 24, 2013)

Arrh im new to this can't see where to add a posting so thought I'd ask you if that ok. I'm looking to get a cockerpoo but am wondering cockepoo or cavapoo ?


----------



## Derek Crawford (Feb 13, 2016)

If anyone out there wants to see a cavapoo go from puppy to adulthood then I've started a video diary on you tube. Hopefully this will let people see the transition from cute puppy to well behaved adult dog. We'll share out thoughts on training, things to buy, potty training (success and failures!). If you've any requests or questions you can ask on the you tube thread and we'll answer in a video. Search for cavapoo diary and you should find it


----------



## Pattypoo (Aug 21, 2017)

witcheswalk said:


> I would really love to know what your cavapoo's characters are like? I know all cross breeds can vary in how they come out depending on whether they take after one parent more than the other.........but just in general. I have a labradoodle and a cavapoo has come up needing a home...................so am wondering if they would make good companions.
> 
> Are they generally good with children? I know cavs are known for it. I am thinking maybe great gentle nature, but a bit more lively than the cav, with the poodle input so more energetic when out on walks?


I I have a 9 month old cavapoo she is very cute very clingy ,and is easy to train with treats ,very nosey and loves people and other dogs .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pattypoo said:


> I I have a 9 month old cavapoo she is very cute very clingy ,and is easy to train with treats ,very nosey and loves people and other dogs .


I doubt you'll get a response, the OP is banned.


----------

